

Ask HN: Definition of "startup"? Business entity required? - igneous4

Does creating a "startup" entail creating a real business entity (such as an LLC), including tax id number, special bank account, and so forth?<p>Or does simply putting an interesting webapp online with a plan to make money qualify as a "startup"?
======
rick888
I think many people say they have a startup, when in reality, they just have a
webapp. A startup should be a business (which might involve a webapp or
service).

------
maxdemarzi
A project to deliver a product or service cradled with uncertainty.

------
niktrix
"These companies, generally newly created, are in a phase of development and
research for markets " wikipedia .

before internet become popular there was no concept startup , when jobs was
making lisa in garage he didnt called that startup.

